

Ask HN: List of (open) software licenses? - philippnagel

Hi,<p>I am currently researching possible licenses for a small project of mine and need a broad overview over what can be used.
======
dalke
The FSF and opensource.org each maintain a long list of licenses.

A broad overview is nearly useless. It leads to the paradox of choice. What
you want is either the GPL, LGPL, MIT, or Apache license.

Or, people have answered this very common question. A Google search for "which
open source license should I use" \- including the quotes! - gives over 300
hits. One leads to [http://choosealicense.com/](http://choosealicense.com/) .

